

WebGL – working with GLSL source files - pheelicks
http://www.pheelicks.com/2013/12/webgl-working-with-glsl-source-files/

======
cmwelsh
You should have RequireJS compile them on-the-fly in the browser like the
CoffeeScript plugin ([https://github.com/requirejs/require-
cs](https://github.com/requirejs/require-cs)) and the Handlebars plugin
([https://github.com/SlexAxton/require-handlebars-
plugin](https://github.com/SlexAxton/require-handlebars-plugin)).

That way a separate Python script isn't required.

~~~
pheelicks
Nice suggestion - I agree it would be more elegant if I didn't need to invoke
Python. I haven't been using Require.js for that long, so wasn't aware of the
plugin functionality.

However, in the future I think it'd be nice if I could also have the GLSL code
linted/compiled or minified, and this is probably out of the scope of what a
Require.js plugin could do. Or am I wrong?

~~~
bhouston
To make things easy during the development of
[http://Clara.io](http://Clara.io) we wrote our own creation scripts that do
all the processing of dependencies automatically.

Basically track which files are dirty and what other files are dependent upon
their results (like a MAKE file) and then execute the various rules you have
setup. This can work both in the context of a database where the files are all
provided by the user, or it can work like MAKE does on a local file system.

GruntJS does this as does Jake with local file systems.

